# EI Fert recomendation for ADA 80 gallon



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I just recently set up my 80 gallon with ADA and was curious what sort of EI fert dosing regimine you recomend. I plan on using primarily RO water so it should be void of anything. A daily recomendation would be great. Oh, ya plant load is med to heavy with moderate fish load(getting ready to add them within days). Presurized Co2 with ph controller, and almost 5 wpg on 10 hours daily. I just started it one week ago and havent really dosed anything yet. I was just getting ready to start the dosing schedule. Thanks in advance.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

ADA, meaning you have a full blown ADA soil, lighting etc?

If you want a weekly:

NO3: 20-30ppm(fishload will play some role)
K+ 30ppm
PO4:5ppm
Traces: 45mls

After water change:
GH: add enough to get 3-5 degrees
KH: 3 degrees, use baking soda

You can divide the NPK/Traces up into daily dosing if you want. 

Your main challenge will much less nutrients and much more CO2.
Use less light in the beginning, we only need 2w/gal to grow anything we want.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I probably should of mentioned that I do not have any ADA ferts except for some green gain. I will be using Kno3, K2Po4, K2So4, CaCl, Excel, Flourish and Flourish Iron for all my ferts.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Then that will be about right for you then.
If you had the soil, then you could add less for the first month or so, then add more ferts.

Regards, 
TomBarr


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what "soil" are you referring to? The aqua soil? I am using the power sand medium special with Ada amazonia reg and powder on top.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

also some Tourmaline BC over the power sand.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, you can go lite for now, then bump it up in a month, then again in 3 months or so.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

